# صناعة العطور



## lovelalo0o (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أقدم الشكر الجزيل لادارة المنتدى وأعضاءه الكرام وجزاهم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم
بحثت كثير عن تركيب العطور ولم اجد اي شي عن ذلك 
ما وجدته هو تركيب للمنظفات او منظفات فيها عطور وصابون
ارجو التكرم بإفادت الجميع
مما تتركب العطور الفرنسيه ..؟؟؟ مكونها والنسبه المئويه % للكيلوجرام
المشكلة الي اجدها في فصل الزيت عن الكحول لانه لا ينفصل بسرعه ويبقى الزيت متماسك
ارجو افادتي بافظل انواع الكحول يعني 85% او 96% او 99% وما الفرق بينهم وكيف نزيل رائحة الكحول من الخلطه لانها تكون قويه
للامانه العلميه ولحفظ حقوق الاخرين وجدت احد التركيبات في احد المواقع جزاه الله خير من كتبها هنا 

وهي كالتالي

طريقه تركيب العطور الاورجينال الفرنسيه

تركيب زجاجه 100ملى كاى ازازه اورجينال
بنزوات البنزيل هو المثبت المستخدم فى تركيب العطور الاصليه وهو الافضل عن تجربه
وهو المثبت المذكور على كل مواقه الانترنت العالميه

25زيت تركيز الفين او 30ملى زي تركيز1000
+
3 نقط مظهر
+
ملى بنزوات بنزيل
+
ملى ونصف جلسرين
+
نقطتين مونو بروبلين جليكول
+
الباقى كحول طبى تركيز 95%
الماء المقطر موجود مع الكحول الطبى 
ولانحتاج لوضعه

طريقه جميله وطلعت شغل ملوش حل وحصريه

بصراحه لا اعرف كاتب الطريقة هذه هل هو مهندس كيميائي مثل حضراتكم ام لا 
وهل هذه طريقه صحيحه 
تحياتي لكم ونفع الله الجميع


----------



## phyyyyy (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## lovelalo0o (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مش عارف ليه العطور محدش بيرد على مواضيعها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## agabeain (4 أبريل 2010)

نرجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء تركيبة كلونيا ليمون بالنسب وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## agabeain (8 أبريل 2010)

مافى حد بتكلم عن العطور يا اخوانى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المزيد من اخوانى فى المنتدى بالنسبة لصناعة العطور


----------



## صديقي مراد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 أبريل 2010)

موفقيا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العجمىى (9 أبريل 2010)

lovelalo0o قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أقدم الشكر الجزيل لادارة المنتدى وأعضاءه الكرام وجزاهم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم
> بحثت كثير عن تركيب العطور ولم اجد اي شي عن ذلك
> ما وجدته هو تركيب للمنظفات او منظفات فيها عطور وصابون
> ...


 اولا شكرا على الموقع جميل جداااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خير على التركيبة


----------



## sharp_muslim (6 مايو 2010)

*سر المظهر فى العطور*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيرا يا lovelalo0o 
وعلى فكرة انا كنت مشترك على هذا الموقع ولى مشاركة أحب أن يراها الجميع وهى ....


تم بحمد الله وعونه تعالى الاهتداء الى سر المظهر وأهدى هذا الفضل الى الاخ العزيز الغالى / Perfumer man 
نوراة المنتدى وزهرتها الغالية
اولا : المظهر ده بيستخدم فى تحميض الافلام الملونة وكمان فى الاشعة واسمو العملى هو الفيكسر وبالانجليزية Fixer
سعره فى السوق هو الستين جنيها مصريا فقطلاغير لكل أربعة لترات
وصفه مادة بيضاء عديمة اللون
تركيزها خفيف 
الرائحة بصراحة معرفتهاش 

بس اى مركز طبى يمكنك ان تشترى منو هذه المادة بخمسة جنيهات لكمية تكفيك شهور طويلة
لاحظ 
كل 4 لتر ب 60 جنيه

الاسم العلمى له هو : ميثان ايثان تترا اسيتك اسيت اخذت هذا الاسم من كيميائى


لاتنسونا من خبراتكم وصالح دعائكم

آخاكم​


----------



## lovelalo0o (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دلـال (23 ديسمبر 2010)

وجدت الكحول البروبيلي بتركيز 70% مارأيكم فيه وهل أستطيع استخدامة في صناعة العطور

والمظهر هل هو ضروري وبنزوات البنزيل , وهل هي خطيرة..؟

شاكرة لكم ..


----------



## sharp_muslim (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بص يا أخ دلال
الكحول الايزوبروبيلى ده من افضل انواع الكحول واغلاهم طبعا وبيتعمل منه الماركات العالمية 
بس الطريقة اللى انا نقلتها لكم للكحول الطبى العادى ويستحب منه اعلى تركيز وهو 98% وده اعلى تركيز فى مصر
وعن المظهر انا شغال من غيره اساسا لحد دلوقتى
بس البنزيل بنزوات دى المادة الاساسية لثبات البرفان
وعن تجربة شخصية بجد دى اقوى مادة فعالة للثبات لانها بطيئة التطاير وبعد اضافة الجلسرية للبرفان يستحب ان يكون بعد البنزوات باسبوع او اكتر وهتشوف الفرق بنفسك

ياريت تقولى لاقيت سعر اللتر البروبيلي ببكام ؟ ده لو انت مصرى عشان اقرن بينه وبين السعر اللى معاى
وجزاكم الله خيرا

اخاك


----------



## sharp_muslim (28 ديسمبر 2010)

آسف نسيت اقول ان البنزوات الخام حامية شوى بمعنى ماتخليهاش تلمس ايديك مباشرة لانها اساسا بتستخدم فى علاج الامراض الجلدية زى الجرب !!!! بس لما بتتحل فى الكحول والجلسرين طبيعتها بتتغير ومش بتيقى ضارة لانها طبعا محطوطة بنسب وتعقل منك
واساسا كل المواد المستخدمة فى العطور خطيرة وابرزها الكحول طبعا
واى برفان يستحب انك ماتضعه على الجلد سواء فيه بنزوات ام لا

نصيحة لله 


اخاك


----------



## الهام جادين (1 فبراير 2011)

حقيقي موضوع مفيد جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## ربيع الحر (21 مارس 2011)

ارجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء الا يبخلوا عليتا بمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (25 مارس 2011)

25زيت تركيز الفين او 30ملى زي تركيز1000؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسمحلي اخي لو سمحت تشرحلي هذه الجملة...لاني مش مصري مفهمتش؟؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## memo_scania (17 أبريل 2011)

الناس دي شكلهم مبيهتموش بالعطور انا كمان قرات مثل هذة التركيبة علي موقع تابع لشركة قصر العطور لشخص اسمة برفيوم مان واعتقد ان دة نوع من الدعاية لشركتهم ولكن كنت اتمني علي هذا المنتدي الهندسي اني اجد الهندسة في العطور ولكن للاسف ملقتش حااااااااااااجة خالص وارجو من الادارة المساعدة في ذالك
ولكني اخي الاستاذ lovelalo0o هجرب هذة التركيبة علي نفسي ولو لقيتها كويسة هبقي ابلغك لاني عندي محل عطور صغير ومهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_3omda (29 مايو 2011)

من الممكن استخدام المسك الابيض كامثبت ولتغيير ريحه الكحول يستخدم في بعض العطور الفرنسيه الشهيره.

وشكر جزيلا علي المعلومات القيمه والي الامام يابشمهندسين


----------



## messi12 (24 يوليو 2011)

*ارجوالمساعدة*

شكرااااااااااااالك ولكن ارجو توضيح كلمة المظهر لقدسالت عته في دمشق ولم يعرفوه هو اللون يعني وشكرااااااماهو المظهر في تركيب العطورررررر


----------



## attia3333 (25 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك ولكن لي شؤال
اين يمكن ان اجد مواد التركيبه في مص
*ثانيا كيف اشتري الكميات الصغيره بالتركيبه او ماهي اقل كميه يمكن شرائها
وشكرا علي افادتك الرائعه
علي فكره نظرا لعدم امكانية حصولي علي مواد التركيبه اضطر لأستعمال الزيت الخام كما هو
كل سنه وانتم طيبيين
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sharp_muslim (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السادة الافاضل 
اليكم القصة

استعملت الطريقة السابقة لفترة ولكن التكلفة غالية والشعب المصرى يحب الرخيص والجيد فى نفس الوقت
ل>ا استبدلت اشياء كثيرة وبدات فى التصنيع بطريقتى الخاصة والحمدلله وقف مصنعى على قدميه بعد ان مات من شلله فى الاسواق

الطريقة الجديدة غاية فى الرقة والبساطة
زيت +كحول+ماء= برفان
زيت +كحول+جلسرين+ماء= برفان

لكن للخبرة العامل المهم فمثلا الاسكلبشر لها طريقة تختلف عن لابيدوس وهكدا
كدلك كل شركة مثل مان او اسنس برفيوم او غيرها ليها كام نوع كده متميزة فيه

فنصيحة حدد مادا تريد من صناعة العطور تجارة مثلا ؟ او اكتفاء داتى ام مادا

ولمن يريد التوزيع عندى معظم الانواع بجودات عالية زى ما قلت عن الشعب المصرى وبسعر 10جنيه للزجاجة ال100مللى طبعا مطبوعة وسلوفان وكرتونة اوريجينال وكل حاجة


----------



## احمد محمد الشحات (7 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته العطور التركيب ما أجمله*​


----------



## احمد محمد الشحات (7 يناير 2012)

الحاج/ احمد محمد الشحات 

تاجر عطور فى الشرقيه​


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

http://alhaea-79.almountadayat.com/t1870-topic يا اخي ان لم يعجبك قل لي حتى اقوم بوضع ملف كامل عن العطور


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

http://www.almutamaiz.com/vb/t11581.html


----------



## mohamedzxcvbnm (4 فبراير 2013)

من فضلك اجيب منين البنزيل بنزوات و سعره كام؟


----------



## mohamedzxcvbnm (5 فبراير 2013)

sharp_muslim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بص يا أخ دلال
> الكحول الايزوبروبيلى ده من افضل انواع الكحول واغلاهم طبعا وبيتعمل منه الماركات العالمية
> ...



من فضلك اجيب البنزيل بنزوات منين و بكام سعره؟ و احطه على كل ازازة مع التركيب ولا احطها عالكحول عشان يتخمروا؟


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (7 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيكم جميعا..................................*_


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (9 فبراير 2013)

sharp_muslim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السادة الافاضل
> اليكم القصة
> ...


 أخى الكريم كيف نتواصل للعمل وتبادل المصلحه ويمكن المساعدة فى التوزيع


----------



## محمد ازوين (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## xspeeder (7 مايو 2013)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

ياريت احد يجاوب


----------



## AZERE (28 يوليو 2013)

mmmmmerci beaucoup


----------



## saud.alrawahi (6 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا شكرا لكم ع هذا الموضوع 
فقط من جانب تجربتي في العطور انا الحين صارلي تقريبا سنة في تركيب العطور والخلط وكما قال الاخ sharp_muslim في رده السابق ما يحتاج غير 
زيت عطري + كحول + ماء = برفان 
فقط والنسب هي اللي تتحكم في البرفان ويفضل ان تركيز البرفان ما يزيد عن 25 بالمئة


----------

